# July photo competition: Forbidden



## Nina (Jul 4, 2006)

*July photo competition: Forbidden*

For those of you who haven't read the thread, on 17th July there will be a non-photography day here in Brighton.

I am planning, on this day to take a series of photos here. How subversive am I?  and why? Just because I can. 

So, I thought it might be a good link to this months theme, which is:


*Forbidden*


Think about dangerous or destructive. Prohibited or prevented. Something about regulations or refusal. Something out of the box of conventional rules. 

It could be naughty or dirty or just damn well illegal!


The rules:

* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person.
* Post up the link, not the picture.
* All entries must be in by the last day of July.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself.
* If you edit/Photoshop the picture then tell us what you did.
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them.
* Voting starts on 1st of August and ends at midnight on 3rd of August 2006. Anyone can vote – you don't have to have entered. Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd 2 points and 3rd 1 point – the entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.
* You can use your own web space, photo.net, photobucket.com or pbase.com to host your pictures for free - or any others you choose or see fit to use.


Let the battle commence...  

Nina 

p.s Techy boy required for thumbs link pretty pls!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 4, 2006)

at laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast!!! 









eta ::: goes off to _rummage_ thru labial shots.


----------



## Nina (Jul 4, 2006)

sorry Mr impatient. Like I say, banned at work this site innit


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 4, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> sorry Mr impatient. Like I say, banned at work this site innit



you wot Yoda!?


*distracted from rummage....cant you see I'm *rummagining*!


----------



## Firky (Jul 4, 2006)

LOL I have a few for this one but I think they may:

1) Get a person and myself into trouble
2) Be too excplicit  

hehe


----------



## alef (Jul 4, 2006)

Excellent theme, certainly making me think, and it does follow on nicely from 'love'... do we enter photos that are actually forbidden? Will the editor have to step in this month? What's _really_ forbidden? Incest, country dancing, hating football?


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 4, 2006)

theme

Flickr  S L O W

Rules are meant to be broken


----------



## hiccup (Jul 4, 2006)

Like the theme. Looking forward to the entries.


----------



## Firky (Jul 5, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Excellent theme, certainly making me think, and it does follow on nicely from 'love'... do we enter photos that are actually forbidden? Will the editor have to step in this month? What's _really_ forbidden? Incest, country dancing, hating football?



POOFTAS


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 5, 2006)

Great theme


----------



## foamy (Jul 5, 2006)

my first:

We may Eat of the Fruit.


----------



## Masonic Mystery (Jul 5, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> my first:
> 
> We may Eat of the Fruit.



Bloody mind reader  Actualy, mine is/was going to have a naked lady covering her bits and a half eaten apple. 



Good shot btw.


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 5, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> POOFTAS



That's self-portraits out then.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 5, 2006)

Well if self-portraits are out then that means that they are in as the thread is 'forbidden'


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 5, 2006)

Hocus Eye. said:
			
		

> Well if self-portraits are out then that means that they are in as the thread is 'forbidden'



But then if they are allowed they aren't forbidden.  

*spontaneously combusts trying to work it out*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 5, 2006)

my first

http://www.pbase.com/tank_girl/image/63009471


----------



## ddraig (Jul 5, 2006)

interesting theme!

first entry *cefn llwyfan / backstage*
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4451/cefnllwyfanbackstage4gc.jpg


----------



## paolo (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh man... what a subject!! Forbidden is my hobby 

*This is not an entry*... just for fun... hence inline image rather than link... (and I didn't take it, it's me in the picture...)

_So you think you do underground parties do you? Try this..._ 







Now I'm shuffling through the stuff that _does_ qualify, wondering what to enter!


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Jul 6, 2006)

hmm this may take a while to decide, Paulo I challenge u to a battle of the tresspass pictures lol


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 6, 2006)

http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/0/8/O/118080337O330574906.jpg


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 6, 2006)

I want to know what the badge on his tie says! 

I 



_something_


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

DeadManWalking said:
			
		

> http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/0/8/O/118080337O330574906.jpg


 as, got that pic on me hd from a while back, didn't know it was yours! nice one. i got loads of party pics but can't remember which one's, if any, i took


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> as, got that pic on me hd from a while back, didn't know it was yours! nice one. i got loads of party pics but can't remember which one's, if any, i took



Think I emailed you a load to put on Omnipotents website after Skumtek.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 6, 2006)

*my first...*

 where's that music coming from?


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 6, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> where's that music coming from?



The majority of my photos seem to be of soundsystems and police, together or separate.  In fact I probably have more of them than pictures of my family.


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Jul 6, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> where's that music coming from?




Made me laugh !!! thats a good look you caught on the coppers face !!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> eta ::: goes off to _rummage_ thru labial shots.




ROFL 

'labial shots' hahahaha


----------



## paolo (Jul 6, 2006)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> hmm this may take a while to decide, Paulo I challenge u to a battle of the tresspass pictures lol



Damn! I forgot you were here... this is going to be interesting...


----------



## Firky (Jul 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> ROFL
> 
> 'labial shots' hahahaha



Oi! Check ur mail, I have word from my german contact!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> where's that music coming from?


 classic!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 6, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> Oi! Check ur mail, I have word from my german contact!




fuckin wicked up 

I take it back that germans are cunts, however I still think that they are ignorant and rude, especially your one.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 6, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> fuckin wicked up
> 
> I take it back that germans are cunts, however I still think that they are ignorant and rude, especially your one.



Next time tell him..."du bist durchfall"


----------



## lobster (Jul 7, 2006)

I find it difficult to define excatly where the line between forbidden and allowed is, especially between a child and a adults view.
anyhow i have contributed something...

0
1
2


----------



## Firky (Jul 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Next time tell him..."du bist durchfall"



you are a what?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 7, 2006)

Here's my first entry. Taken in Edinburgh as part of the G8 demonstrations.

1. Dont Walk! 

(Photo converted from colour into b&w with the exception of the little red man who was left as he was on the original)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 7, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> I find it difficult to define excatly where the line between forbidden and allowed is, especially between a child and a adults view.
> anyhow i have contributed something...


I really like the first one 

you need to put up links rather than pics though


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 7, 2006)

My 1st entry: no smoking

(a sign in a bar in belize)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 7, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> you are a what?




di·ar·rhoe·a


----------



## foamy (Jul 7, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> I find it difficult to define excatly where the line between forbidden and allowed is, especially between a child and a adults view.
> anyhow i have contributed something...



the first one is very  , the second is a bit dark though


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 7, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> di·ar·rhoe·a



Literally 'fall through'


----------



## lobster (Jul 7, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> the first one is very  , the second is a bit dark though



the windows too dark?


----------



## portman (Jul 7, 2006)

*Don't even think about it!*

Okay, here's my attempt...

http://daveamis.freeservers.com/hPUGR24503BW.html

...access denied...
...if you think your coming through here forget it!
...turn back now...
...you don't really want to venture past this point do you?
...which part of KEEP OUT don't you understand!

...anyway, it's along these lines

The image was originally shot in colour on a grey day so it took very little work in Photoshop to convert it to mono.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 7, 2006)

_psss thumnails _ who


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 8, 2006)

First entry ...

Fuck off cunt


----------



## foamy (Jul 8, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> the windows too dark?



i think in comparison to the first entry it just looks a bit stark and textureless, maybe the wall is too light rather than the window being too dark.

bah, whadda i know?


----------



## thefuse (Jul 8, 2006)

disco_dave_2000 said:
			
		

> First entry ...
> 
> Fuck off cunt


one of the many cops (invited into one of the most sanitised festivals), wandering through the plastic hippy experience they call the tipi field.
the picture's ok but i dont get what's forbidden about it.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> one of the many cops (invited into one of the most sanitised festivals), wandering through the plastic hippy experience they call the tipi field.
> the picture's ok but i dont get what's forbidden about it.


bit harsh init!

i think the plod is scoping out the 'hippy' skinning up, no?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Jul 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> bit harsh init!
> 
> i think the plod is scoping out the 'hippy' skinning up, no?



indeed he is


----------



## lobster (Jul 8, 2006)

foamy said:
			
		

> i think in comparison to the first entry it just looks a bit stark and textureless, maybe the wall is too light rather than the window being too dark.
> 
> bah, whadda i know?



it is a fairly high contrast photo, there has been no post-production by me when it left the lab.
snappy snaps do not give the best scanned images to cd, the fact that i don't have to pay for prints like jessops do, i use them for that alone.
proffestional photolabs like metro imagine cost way too much for casual shots..


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 8, 2006)

My sole entry: http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/6916/thewayisblocked6gf.jpg
(Bloody hell that's pixelated, might find a better quality copy)

Although i prefer this one even if it doesn't qualify (and the photo itself is rather poor quality)
http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/9492/green1013large6ef.jpg


----------



## WWWeed (Jul 8, 2006)

doh....


----------



## thefuse (Jul 8, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> bit harsh init!
> 
> i think the plod is scoping out the 'hippy' skinning up, no?


yeah its a bit harsh. sorry
i'm havin a bad day.
still...smoking dope is barely a crime these days is it, especially at glastonbury


----------



## Descartes (Jul 8, 2006)

Forbidden can refer to a number of things:

    * It is an English word referring to something that is off-limits.
    * Forbidden (1932 film) is a 1932 film directed by Frank Capra
    * Forbidden (1953 film)
    * Forbidden (1984 film)
    * Forbidden (band) was a 1980s American metal band
    * Forbidden (album) was 1995 album by Black Sabbath
    * Forbidden Technologies plc, a UK company based in Wimbledon
    * Forbidden (Book by Caroline B. Cooney)
    * GAT-X252 Forbidden Gundam, A mobile suit from the anime Mobile Suit Gundam SEED
    * "Forbidden" may also refer to model Christine Dolce, a nick name for the popular model/stylist made famous by networking website MySpace.com.

And I thought it would be an easy subject.

but, a thought glimmers in the darkness...... Hmmmm


----------



## hiccup (Jul 9, 2006)

1st one from me: No means no

Thumbnails should be along shortly


----------



## mauvais (Jul 9, 2006)

Thumbnail gallery's set up & empty - http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 9, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> Thumbnail gallery's set up & empty - http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/



About bledddhi time!!!  

*how's it goin' in the NutNut_Ing'ham matey?


----------



## mauvais (Jul 9, 2006)

Slightly shitey  

I don't much enjoy being a corporate whore - I wanna be a photographer or something equally unlikely in the end I suppose, or just emigrate again - so I dunno, I'll stick at it for a bit, build up the cash then escape


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 9, 2006)

mauvais said:
			
		

> I don't much enjoy being a corporate whore



the good thing about being a corpoprate whore though is that as a rule you do that during the shite light part of the days...I knooooooooooooooow you'll thunk bore_bore_yawn_yawn...but take a snap or two at either end of the whoring and after a short while you'll find you will manage more and more until your are able to give it up to The Obsession...but then they'll be another whoring to do>>fer yerself or an editor_client ....never stops mate!  

get to grips with enjoying the freedom of yer Art with the income of your graft for a mo and then look at it with a bit more snappage under you belt.

The Art of Phartoogrupphin' Urbane Ex_plop_ration will still be there when you get back!!!!   

FFS! Beaton and Brandt were doin it in WW2 in their spare time...and look where it got them*?!  


*okay so Beaton got fukkd over by Garbo and Brandt ended up scribblin on pictures of titties on pebbly beaches...mmmmmm





if it's any consolation I've spent a week editing my first pickee for this and still can not _get it!!!!!_  




So I'm guess I'm gonna have to go for the blood and gore fest option first...after all. But will wait till tomorrow when everyone's at work.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 10, 2006)

Where's the gore then squelch, eh?

The first of the thumbnails:

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hay thats pretty clever - Dont Walk!

thumbnails  wee


----------



## thefuse (Jul 11, 2006)

oops


----------



## thefuse (Jul 11, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> My sole entry: http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/6916/thewayisblocked6gf.jpg


i like this pic. looks like bosnia or something.
is that how you make a living or did you just stumble into a warzone one day?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> i like this pic. looks like bosnia or something.
> is that how you make a living or did you just stumble into a warzone one day?



Looks like training or something to me - there's a yellow stopper thingy on one of the guns.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Looks like training or something to me - there's a yellow stopper thingy on one of the guns.


I knew i should have edited that out. 

Training excersise, i was part of the rioting force and took some happy snaps along the way.


----------



## indicate (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a free weekend, so was able to go around snapping for the first time inwhat seems like forever!

1.  Off Limits
2.  No Trespassing (contrast enhanced slightly)
3.  Vandalism


----------



## big eejit (Jul 11, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1st one from me: No means no
> 
> Thumbnails should be along shortly



Ooh, I like your metal NO - where was that taken?


----------



## hiccup (Jul 11, 2006)

big eejit said:
			
		

> Ooh, I like your metal NO - where was that taken?



Thanks!

Outside Hammersmith tube station (the Hammersmith and City Line one)

You don't see the word YES around much do you:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigsky/sets/72157594192766851/


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 11, 2006)

*Gore_gore_gore Alert!!!!!!!!!!1111*




			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> Where's the gore then squelch, eh?



I've been havin' Artistic frautness with myself... 

doNOTfeedtheFKKNgulls


*this IS toned down.


----------



## Firky (Jul 12, 2006)

doesn't look too hungry


----------



## Skim (Jul 13, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> doNOTfeedtheFKKNgulls
> (


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2006)

entry 2 - locked bridge vault (the old bloke never saw me snapping him)
http://img313.imageshack.us/img313/9121/lockedbridgecrop0ae.jpg
just a tiny bit of levels and some cropping


----------



## snadge (Jul 14, 2006)

entry 1 datura flower

http://www.pbase.com/snadge/image/48970313


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2006)

you been away? (not seen you enter/post for ages)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 14, 2006)

snadge said:
			
		

> entry 1 datura flower



was jus talking about those the other day...I used to spend hours watchin them unfurl and then wait for the hummingbird moths come to feed off've them in Greece;whilst playing with my pet orphan Little Owl and feeding lizard tails to ants.  

*v Gerald Durrell .


----------



## snadge (Jul 14, 2006)

yep, I'm in Scotland at the minute, wi-fi access is a bit lacking where I'm working.

hopefully I'll be able to enter another 2 before the end of july


----------



## thefuse (Jul 15, 2006)

first one, 'burning woman'
Taken at a cremation in Varanasi. I was told that nobody was allowed to take pictures as it was a very sacred and personal moment. Later they whispered to me that for a few rupees I could take as many as I like. I decided I'd take one without paying. 
http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/2309/burningwomangpi6.jpg


----------



## thefuse (Jul 15, 2006)

'No room at the Inn'
Taken last week in the Philippines.
http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/426/img0118fc1.jpg


----------



## thefuse (Jul 15, 2006)

'No short-arses allowed'
http://img97.imageshack.us/img97/476/signxb2.jpg


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Jul 16, 2006)

hmm Here is my first entry:

entering an abandoned Lunatic Asylum

http://images.fotopic.net/yhlcdm.jpg


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 16, 2006)

GuerillaPhoto said:
			
		

> hmm Here is my first entry:
> 
> entering an abandoned Lunatic Asylum
> 
> http://www.worth1000.com/web/media/28830/London_original.jpg


Linky no worky


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Jul 16, 2006)

dunno what u are on about lol shhhhhhh


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's my first entry for a while. No Smoking

Hocus


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 17, 2006)

My second entry

2. Keep away from the fire!


----------



## Nina (Jul 17, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> 1st one from me: No means no
> 
> Thumbnails should be along shortly




I love that since 'N.O' are my initials  

Apologies for being shit with the thumbs ppl. Will be on first page shortly.

Thanks hiccup


----------



## tom_craggs (Jul 18, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> 'No room at the Inn'
> Taken last week in the Philippines.
> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/426/img0118fc1.jpg



Love that one.


----------



## MonkeyMagic (Jul 18, 2006)

Who's the vandal?

http://static.flickr.com/72/192653050_b598056764_b.jpg


----------



## thefuse (Jul 18, 2006)

tom_craggs said:
			
		

> Love that one.


it made me laugh


----------



## Rollem (Jul 19, 2006)

*my second...*

do not cross this line


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 19, 2006)

My final entry.

3."Gerr off my land!" 


Taken at the G8 demonstration at Gleneagles when people jumped the fence and went into the farmers field in an attempt to climb over the main barrier. Colour converted to b&w


----------



## Firky (Jul 19, 2006)

there's an awful lot of rozzers this month


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jul 19, 2006)

Well lucky for you ive used all my best rozza shots in other competitions


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 19, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> there's an awful lot of rozzers this month



pwned!  

*thatz yer current_project _twatted_ then innit?  

my next'en may have the Link removed fer reasons of taste.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 19, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> do not cross this line



Where _is_ that?
And check that copper on the right, could he stand with his legs any further apart..?


----------



## thefuse (Jul 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Where _is_ that?
> And check that copper on the right, could he stand with his legs any further apart..?


hehe
'thats right lads, legs apart, bend over and take it like a man'


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Where _is_ that?
> And check that copper on the right, could he stand with his legs any further apart..?



is it not the arms fair east london?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 19, 2006)

Second entry from me:
I'll take that as a 'no' then


Third entry:
No Way!


H


----------



## Rollem (Jul 20, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Where _is_ that?
> And check that copper on the right, could he stand with his legs any further apart..?


hilarious isn't it! i think he got stuck in that position and couldn't move  yes ddraig, it was taken at the arms fair a few years ago

last one from me, taken with my phone camera this morning...

no sticking


----------



## cybertect (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, it amused me 

http://www.cybertects.co.uk/picturepost/IMG_8180.jpg


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2006)

*3rd entry - no balls*
3 in 1 - graffiti/illegal parking/forbidden sport opposite the arms park and millennium stadium
http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/450/noballsft7.jpg


----------



## Firky (Jul 21, 2006)

i'm away for the weekend and i am going to take my camera and find a suitable subject... i have a few ideas but i don't know anyone who is willing to do them


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 21, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> i'm away for the weekend and i am going to take my camera and find a suitable subject... i have a few ideas but i don't know anyone who is willing to do them



Would my 'pregnant' bloke pic count?


----------



## Nina (Jul 21, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> *July photo competition: Forbidden*
> 
> For those of you who haven't read the thread, on 17th July there will be a non-photography day here in Brighton.
> 
> ...



http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/


----------



## Nina (Jul 21, 2006)

editor - re-post for thumbs! cheers


----------



## Nina (Jul 22, 2006)

My first entry

*voyeur*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/167219793/


----------



## Nina (Jul 22, 2006)

And my second entry

*alice in wonderland*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/167215139/


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2006)

Entry number 1

Entry number 2

Entry number 3


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 23, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Entry number 3



kinell you got a comment from *kittyn* *schwoooooooooooooooon*  


one of my favourite photographers...EVER!!!!


----------



## Desbo (Jul 23, 2006)

Nina - I love both of those photos.  Nice interpretation of the theme.

Vintage Paw - Entry number 3 is an absolute beaut!


----------



## portman (Jul 23, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> My first entry
> 
> *voyeur*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/167219793/



Nina, a very subtle and thought provoking interpretation of the theme - one of the best I've seen so far.


----------



## Nina (Jul 23, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> Nina, a very subtle and thought provoking interpretation of the theme - one of the best I've seen so far.



wow 
thanks.

My pics this month aren't *great* photos. Just playing with the concept. S'what I like doing best


----------



## Nina (Jul 23, 2006)

and here's my third entry:

*wisdom sucks*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/196086132/


----------



## Nina (Jul 23, 2006)

vintage paw. You is rocking chick!  
nice pics...


----------



## mellowmoose (Jul 23, 2006)

G8
Image shows cops holding the fence up @ gleneagles whilst we're trying to push it down. At the time it felt like bieng a mischievious child at the zoo - annoying the animals behind the bars knowing that you're safe. 

forbidden smoke
a girl smoking weed with a cheeky devil behind her. Image taken in a tent whilst camping in a conservative part of the states.


Gay Pride SF 
gay pride in the states can be about taking pride in what many see as  a forbidden pleasure. This image caught a gay man dancing provacativly with a women, who appeared to have been under the influence of something quite forbidden


----------



## mellowmoose (Jul 24, 2006)

Barbed wire by vintage paw is fucking awesome


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Forbidden Happiness


----------



## Nina (Jul 24, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Forbidden Happiness


----------



## Firky (Jul 24, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> and here's my third entry:
> 
> *wisdom sucks*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/196086132/



I don't get what is forbidden about anti-wrinkle cream 


*must sort his stuff out and enter some!*


----------



## hiccup (Jul 24, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I don't get what is forbidden about anti-wrinkle cream
> 
> 
> *must sort his stuff out and enter some!*



I thought it was the wrinkles rather than the cream that were being described as forbidden.

But then I don't see what's forbidden about feet, so what do I know


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 24, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> I thought it was the wrinkles rather than the cream that were being described as forbidden.



I thought it was because the *anti* wrinkle cream had wrinkles in it.


----------



## mellowmoose (Jul 24, 2006)

I thought the anti wrinkle cream was a statement on societies attitude towards aging which often is a precursor to wisdom. Society wants the latter but not at the expense of the former.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Desbo, Nina and MellowMoose (and thanks for the Flickr comments MM  ).

bosky - I've never seen kittyn's stuff before - the front page of her stream looks good, I'll investigate further  

Nina - loving your voyeur entry.

Mellowmoose - G8 is GR8  (god I'm pathetic)


----------



## Nina (Jul 25, 2006)

*wrinkles*

well, if people are talking about it...I say that's success! 
mellowmoose, you're far too clever...


----------



## Nina (Jul 25, 2006)

WouldBe said:
			
		

> I thought it was because the *anti* wrinkle cream had wrinkles in it.



Doh! that's where I've been going wrong!

Vintage, must make time to look at your flickr stuff....


----------



## Rollem (Jul 26, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> editor - re-post for thumbs! cheers


do we need to add our photos to the thumbs page ourselves? i dont know how


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 26, 2006)

I think mauvais or hiccup are doing it... reminds me I need to get a move on and take a couple more pics


----------



## hiccup (Jul 26, 2006)

I've done it so far this month.

I suppose I should update it really.

Too hot though.

Got a couple of pictures I want to enter on my camera at home, must remember to do that.


----------



## Nina (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for doing the thumbs hiccup.

I can't edit my first post to include the link for the thumbs.  Have asked ed to do it.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 27, 2006)

Entry 2:  Access Denied

(auto-contrast)

Will update the thumbnails this evening.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 27, 2006)

Entry 1 : Hands Off Foxy

http://static.flickr.com/38/100879406_1e74b7def4_o.jpg


----------



## blackadder (Jul 27, 2006)

My fisrt entry is Bootleg video.


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Entry 1 : Hands Off Foxy
> 
> http://static.flickr.com/38/100879406_1e74b7def4_o.jpg



You read my mind


----------



## blackadder (Jul 27, 2006)

My second entry  3 Xs Forbidden


----------



## Rollem (Jul 27, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Entry 2:  Access Denied


i like the colours in this


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2006)

1] Self Pleasure


----------



## Nina (Jul 27, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> i like the colours in this



ditto


----------



## exosculate (Jul 27, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> You read my mind



.....


----------



## Firky (Jul 27, 2006)

I wanted to do a photo of some girl bound and tied but there was no willing volunteers


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 27, 2006)

put sleeping pills in TP's coco


----------



## Nina (Jul 27, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I wanted to do a photo of some girl bound and tied but there was no willing volunteers




I had similar filthy ideas that were difficult to orchestrate.

Man in stockings. Man handcuffed to my bed wearing nail polish. Gah, endless ideas....


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

BTW - Wheres the thumbnail link?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2006)

Not in the OP 

But was on page 2: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/


----------



## Firky (Jul 28, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> put sleeping pills in TP's coco



i'm sure she would be willing with out the pills   

*legs it from teeps*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Not in the OP
> 
> But was on page 2: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/




Thanks Biddly


----------



## WouldBe (Jul 28, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I wanted to do a photo of some girl bound and tied but there was no willing volunteers



You only needed to ask.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 28, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Not in the OP
> 
> But was on page 2: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/



Posters can no longer edit their posts 24 hours after they were posted, so Nina couldn't add the link in.

Will do an update this evening.

However, as of tomorrow, I won't have internet at home (cos I'm moving), so if someone else (riot sky? mauvais?) could finish off the thumbnails on Monday, that would be cool.

If I've got my broadband up and running, I can do the August thumbs, but I might not...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 28, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Posters can no longer edit their posts 24 hours after they were posted, so Nina couldn't add the link in.


I was reading about that only yesterday and forgot


----------



## kage (Jul 29, 2006)

Here's an entry, my toff friend Toby pissing about in Pembrokeshire.

Old, obvious and still amusing


----------



## portman (Jul 29, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> I had similar filthy ideas that were difficult to orchestrate.
> 
> Man in stockings. Man handcuffed to my bed wearing nail polish. Gah, endless ideas....



Mmm...interesting, very, very interesting indeed


----------



## blackadder (Jul 30, 2006)

My 3rd entry


Beautiful but forbidden.

_Any comments about the rights or wrongs of hare coursing are not welcome in this thread, post them elsewhere._


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Posters can no longer edit their posts 24 hours after they were posted, so Nina couldn't add the link in.
> 
> Will do an update this evening.
> 
> ...



*bump*

Can anyone else update the thumbnails today? It's tricky for me to do it at work, and I've got no internet at home.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 31, 2006)

hiccup said:
			
		

> Can anyone else update the thumbnails today?



Send meh the _stuuuuff_ and I'll do it.


----------



## hiccup (Jul 31, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Send meh the _stuuuuff_ and I'll do it.



Check PMs innit blud safe wicked etc


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 31, 2006)

aiaiaiaiaiaiiiiight!


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 31, 2006)

doned.



jeeez! http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/


----------



## k_s (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello, I'm new to the photography forum. This one only really fits the subject if you think it does, and if you're aware of how much barbed wire i had to negotiate to take it.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d121/Ghostrevol/axis020.jpg

ps. digital cameras are evil, so this is a scan of a 35mil shot sans photoshopping.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 31, 2006)

pgae one:http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/

page two:http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/?g2_page=2

jus in case you didn'y realise.


----------



## k_s (Jul 31, 2006)

Another last minute entry:

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d121/Ghostrevol/achievement034.jpg


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 31, 2006)

*woopity_wooop_woooop_woop!*

UPDATE ::: http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/?g2_page=2


----------



## exosculate (Jul 31, 2006)

bosky mines got a typo hnds=hands


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 31, 2006)

*Updated affkngin!*

*tsk_TSK*  they can't get the staff nowadays.  

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/?g2_page=2


----------



## boskysquelch (Jul 31, 2006)

My last two  ha! & nopictures!


----------



## thefuse (Aug 1, 2006)

Just out of curiousity, why do people enter pictures at the last minute?


----------



## alef (Aug 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, why do people enter pictures at the last minute?



Isn't that just human nature with any kind of deadline? I did have a picture of transvestites in front of a church I meant to enter but have missed the boat... anyway, time to study the thumbnails and cast some votes...


----------



## alef (Aug 1, 2006)

1) voyeur - Nina -- needs the title to fit the theme but love the composition enough to vote it top
2) G8 - mellowmoose -- those Sylvester Stalone eyes gives it some pathos
3) Here's an entry - kage -- hilarious!


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 1, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Isn't that just human nature with any kind of deadline? I did have a picture of transvestites in front of a church I meant to enter but have missed the boat... anyway, time to study the thumbnails and cast some votes...



My friend who agreed to pose nude next to the Hampstead Women's Pond "No Men Allowed" sign bottled out at the last moment    - oh well

My votes are 
1. entering an abandoned Lunatic Asylum - GuerillaPhoto 
2. "Gerr off my land!" - Barking_Mad
3. where's that music coming from? - rollem


honourable mentions to 
0 - lobster
Entry 1 - portma
Entry 1 - Bob_the_lost
Access Denied - hiccup


----------



## aurora green (Aug 1, 2006)

Hmmm...difficult to choose as ever...
1, Voyeur - Nina, I thought all your entries were strong.
2, G8 - mellowmoose, scary!
3, Access denied - Hiccup, gorgeous colours.

Special mention to Boskysquelchs'  no pictures! I loved the painterly quality of it.
And Bob the losts' entry 1..wtf?!


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, why do people enter pictures at the last minute?



Just out of curiousity, why do people enter pictures at the first minute?  

I know what yer saying...but then I dunt...what are you sayin'?  

Personally I had my three lined up ready to go...then I couldn't find one...then I changed my mind about another...then I went off surfin....then I cracked an old _break_...then I took loads and loads of painkillers...then I changed my mind and tried to edit some other shots...then I found I couldn't focus or see colours properly...then I decided to fight something out with my hosting...then I tried to look again for some images but they are somewhere on the 350gerzillion cds I have rotting in a cabinet...then I found some software to install..but couldn't...then I killed a laptop...then I resurrected a laptop...then my Hosting FTP died....oh and there was some other stuff in the last 31 days including a sort of family thing that involved people coming from New Zealand, Columbia, Cheshire, Lincolnshire and various people in Cornwall...then there was the review of the success of my cousin's chemo...some nice weather too!  

I did have a shot of my 2 yearold nephew's bum called "Couldn't Eat A Whole One" but given the current paedaphilicmeedjafest I decided that would prolly bring me a bitto greeef.  

I'll be back to vote when I stop puking up lastnights pillhangover and this mornin's breakfast.


----------



## aurora green (Aug 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> ...
> I did have a shot of my 2 yearold nephew's bum called "Couldn't Eat A Whole One" but given the current paedaphilicmeedjafest I decided that would prolly bring me a bitto greeef.




I had quite a few like that as well. At the end of the day its very sad, but you just can't put 'em up on the interweb.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Dont Walk! - Barking_Mad
2. Entry 2 - Vintage Paw - think this would have been nice as b&W
3. Entry 3 - Vintage Paw


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2006)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Special mention to Boskysquelchs'  no pictures! I loved the painterly quality of it.



Thanks aurora...funnily enough it's one of my absolute favourites* that I've taken over the last 5 years or so... & the location also happens to be the Editor's most mentioned Cornish pubs...it's also a very accurate portrait of a local artiste who values their privacy to OCD proportions who ironically is sitting in a public gallery of greater and lesser known artists and artisans of a locaaaal....drawn by very very very famous Artists.

There's more to it than meets the eyes!  


*and of a style I was once known to have...using a combination of Tri-X + D-76...shot through a purposely scratched-up Cokin Star-Filter using a Nikon 105mm Micro...printed on Record Rapid thru a 25-dernier stocking. 

**Mobys are easier...and cheeaper than usin' EES! 




/goes off to gag some more :::


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2006)

1) Entry 3 - Vintage Paw - Just a beautiful shot. Love the dark sky
2) 0 - lobster - Finding beauty in the mundane
3) Forbidden Happiness - thedyslexic1 - brave photo. Works well in b&w

Honourable mentions to:

Entry 1 - DeadManWalking - like the composition of the policeman dominated by the speaker
Where's that music coming from - Rollem - love the expression on the copper's face
Entry 2 - Vintage Paw - amazing how photogenic barbed wire can be


Cheers to boskysquelch for sorting out the thumbs.


----------



## suzi (Aug 1, 2006)

where's the thumbnails so i can vote on this one?


----------



## hiccup (Aug 1, 2006)

Thumbnails:




			
				boskysquelch said:
			
		

> pgae one:http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/
> 
> page two:http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/?g2_page=2
> 
> jus in case you didn'y realise.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2006)

*1] Vintage Paw ~ Entry 3*
Looks really coo, not cool as in "yo, check out my ill skillz" but just looks cool n fresh. Nice n pretty but a bit gritty too!

*2]exosculate ~ Hands Off Foxy*
I wanted something along these lines but alas you got their first and I think it looks better in the field than it would of done in the bedroom, which is where I would of done it!

*3] indicate ~ Trespassing*
Simple n pretty. I like B&W!

Good theme, although I haven't really had the chance to explore it as much as I'd like to - hence only one entry


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Aug 1, 2006)

1) 0 - lobster  = i kept coming back to this one could see different things everytime 



2) No room at the inn - thefuse 




3) No Way! - Hocus Eye


----------



## suzi (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks

i like these ones:

1. Entry 2 - vintage paw
2. off limits - indicate
3. entry one - portman


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 1, 2006)

1) Entry 2 - Vintage Paw
2) G8 - mellowmoose
3) Access Denied – hiccup


----------



## Rollem (Aug 1, 2006)

1)Rules are meant to be broken - thedyslexic1

2)Access Denied - hiccup

3)nopictures! - boskysquelch


----------



## thefuse (Aug 1, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, why do people enter pictures at the first minute?
> 
> I know what yer saying...but then I dunt...what are you sayin'?


Personally if i didnt enter at the beginning of the month i'd probably forget.


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 1, 2006)

hello all.  
i'd like to vote for
1. G8- mellowmoose
2. who's the vandal- monkey magic


----------



## Skim (Aug 1, 2006)

1. Hiccup: No Means No

2. Mellowmoose: G8

3. Lobster: 0


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm gonna vote for all of ninas because I have to vote for three of them and it may aswell be them, the rest just don't do it for me, I quite liked foamy's idea, but the picture is all wrong, the hand is scrawny, it looks awkward, not  posed properly and it's blatantly holding the apple up to the tree rather than pulling the apple from it.


----------



## Nina (Aug 1, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I'm gonna vote for all of ninas because I have to vote for three of them and it may aswell be them, the rest just don't do it for me, I quite liked foamy's idea, but the picture is all wrong, the hand is scrawny, it looks awkward, not  posed properly and it's blatantly holding the apple up to the tree rather than pulling the apple from it.



Cheque's in the post


----------



## Barking_Mad (Aug 1, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> the rest just don't do it for me



Isn't that the second time you've said that?


----------



## Nina (Aug 1, 2006)

Well,

I'm voting for all three of Vintage Paws. Nice  

Mellowmoose G8. I really like the perspective that the police are _in_ the cage.

Also liked hiccup Access Denied. Great colour but the concept needed pushing a wee bit further.

Gerr off my land. Barking Mad Also nice.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm not voting

I'm not entering this competition anymore

People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2006)

tribal_princess said:
			
		

> I'm gonna vote for all of ninas because I have to vote for three of them and it may aswell be them, the rest just don't do it for me, I quite liked foamy's idea, but the picture is all wrong, *the hand is scrawny*, it looks awkward, not  posed properly and it's blatantly holding the apple up to the tree rather than pulling the apple from it.


----------



## GuerillaPhoto (Aug 1, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> 
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> 
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.



I have one vote and no body on here knows me


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> 
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> 
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.



I have never voted for my mates, I even voted for ddraig once. Stay! I like your photos - yeah that is a pretty weak thing to say, but it is true. At least your entries were not photos of no entry or rozzers staring at crusties. You had some originality.


----------



## twister (Aug 1, 2006)

1. entry 3 - vintage paw
2. g8 - mellowmoose
3. entry 2 - vintage paw

was generally dissapointed with the quality of entries this time round if I'm honest..  and alot of pics didnt even really fit the theme well at all.

btb.. this is the first competition that i've took seriously and gone out and taken pictures specifically for it.. thing is... they weren't that great. I did have a set of about 15 that I thought had alot of promise but they got accidently deleted by my other half   .. not happy, but what can you do...

looking forward to August's comp tho..


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Aug 1, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> I have never voted for my mates, I even voted for ddraig once. Stay! I like your photos - yeah that is a pretty weak thing to say, but it is true. At least your entries were not photos of no entry or rozzers staring at crusties. You had some originality.




Id never vote for that cunt !! i have liked a couple of his but couldnt bring myself to do it   .


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2006)

entry 1 - deadmanwalking
entry 3 - vintage paw
No means no - hiccup


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't be silly exo...in the Greater Scheem of Thangs this isn't exactly _savin' lives
_...people, pictures and time comes and goes...no biggie!  


Anyways...two days left to get yer votes in.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 2, 2006)

My votes are as follows:

1  Gay Pride SF - *mellowmoose*

2  Access Denied - *hiccup*

3  Beautiful But Forbidden - *blackadder*


----------



## indicate (Aug 2, 2006)

1. Entry 3 - Vintage Paw
2. Forbidden Happiness - thedyslexic1
3. voyeur - Nina


----------



## Skim (Aug 2, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> 
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> 
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.




That's a ridiculous thing to say. I vote for the pics I like best. Sometimes they're Alef's pics because I think they're better than the others, but more often than not I'm choosing a poster's images on their own merits – and I don't consider those posters "mates".

I voted for Mellowmoose and Lobster this month without having any idea who those posters are. I know who Hiccup is, but didn't vote for him because I've met him a few times in the pub


----------



## aurora green (Aug 2, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> 
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> 
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.




Thats daft. 
I don't hardly even know anyone in the comp. let alone the people I've voted for..(well I've seen Skim across the dancefloor like, but she was too busy playing cool tunes for me to even say hello, and that Bosky fella's always very friendly to me  ) but I didn't vote for them...

Your a fantastic photographer, our photographer of the year,  innit...
Dont leave.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

the thumbs page isn't working  I'm not sure if I'll get the chance to vote this month.

exo - I truly don't think that people do vote for their friends, personally I find this part of the comp tricky, because sometimes I do like my friends pics best, but then worry that people will think that I've only voted cos they're my mates.  so then I sometimes don't vote - which is stupid, cos a good pic is a good pic regardless of who took it.

what I find a little unneccessary in a comp that is purely for fun is when a few people slyly imply that pics are shit - maybe they are, but people like me that just snap away and don't have brilliant ideas can be put off. which I think is a shame, cos I like to see all the entries, regardless of inspiration/techniques.


----------



## aurora green (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> what I find a little unneccessary in a comp that is purely for fun is when a few people slyly imply that pics are shit - maybe they are, but people like me that just snap away and don't have brilliant ideas can be put off. which I think is a shame, cos I like to see all the entries, regardless of inspiration/techniques.




I completely agree. I really don't like it when people are rude about the quality of entries and stuff, it always seems to me a real shame.


How you getting on with your new camera btw?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

I love it! I even managed to get a few decent pics when I went to see feurzabruta at the weekend - I was very impressed with my snaps in very low light, with no flash. I've also had a 10" x 8" print done of a close up I took of my cat - you can see every hair on his head 

thanks again for alerting me to the offer


----------



## thefuse (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> what I find a little unneccessary in a comp that is purely for fun is when a few people slyly imply that pics are shit


completely agree with that too. 
and it's not even sly most of the time. just fucking rude.
if you cant do any better, then stfu and if you can then lets see em innit.

I can see what exo was getting at as i said the same thing a couple of months ago but we have both been proven wrong.
avoiding voting for your mate's pics is almost as wierd though isnt it?
doesnt make for a very valid competition at the end of the day does it.


----------



## Rollem (Aug 2, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> completely agree with that too.
> and it's not even sly most of the time. just fucking rude.
> if you cant do any better, then stfu and if you can then lets see em innit.


<sits with thefuse and co  >

have i won yet


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 2, 2006)

oi_oi...dunno what's happening with the Thumbies..but I'm sure mavis will return things to normal asap...but in the meantime you can use the Oldie Fashionedie Methodie of looking at the original links that people posted innit???!!!!


----------



## girasol (Aug 2, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> 
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> 
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.



Why do you say that?  Based on what exactly?

That's the silliest thing I've heard all day!


----------



## Nina (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> the thumbs page isn't working  I'm not sure if I'll get the chance to vote this month.
> 
> exo - I truly don't think that people do vote for their friends, personally I find this part of the comp tricky, because sometimes I do like my friends pics best, but then worry that people will think that I've only voted cos they're my mates.  so then I sometimes don't vote - which is stupid, cos a good pic is a good pic regardless of who took it.
> 
> what I find a little unneccessary in a comp that is purely for fun is when a few people slyly imply that pics are shit - maybe they are, but people like me that just snap away and don't have brilliant ideas can be put off. which I think is a shame, cos I like to see all the entries, regardless of inspiration/techniques.



Agreed. People are inspired by different things and have different senses of what aesthetics are.

I’d like to think that everyone felt they could enter whatever they like and not be judged. That’s the beauty of photography, you don’t have to be a technical expert to capture something amazing. 

And mates? I think we’re all more mature than that aren’t we?

I don’t know or have never met any of ya. 

I sense some frustration in the air. Maybe it’s the theme….


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 2, 2006)

"Rules are meant to be broken"
http://static.flickr.com/67/181961982_5bf8cc6197_o.jpg by thedyslexic1 

"We may Eat of the Fruit"
http://www.oxygenkiosk.net/php-cgi/v/junk/stuff/foamy-eden.jpg.html by foamy

"my first entry"
http://www.pbase.com/tank_girl/image/63009471 by Tank Girl

"cefn llwyfan / backstage"
http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4451/cefnllwyfanbackstage4gc.jpg by ddraig

"?"
http://photo-origin.tickle.com/image/118/0/8/O/118080337O330574906.jpg by DeadmanWalking

" where's that music coming from?"
http://www.pbase.com/rollem/image/21235330 by Rollem

"0" "1" "2"
http://static.flickr.com/74/183961000_be74b57469_o.png
http://static.flickr.com/49/183960999_57a4f4a3ff_o.png
http://static.flickr.com/45/183960998_ae9420099d_o.png by lobster

"1. Dont Walk!"
http://www.pbase.com/barking_mad/image/58154408 by Barking_Mad

"no smoking"
http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/3803/1medium3gj.jpg by BiddlyBee


Links from PageOne.


----------



## girasol (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my vote:

1 - Entry 3 - Vintage Paw
2 - No Trespassing - indicate - a beautiful B&W shot!
3 - No Smoking - Hocus Eye - eye catching, love the composition and surreal feel

Special mentions (in no particular order) to:
Entry 2 - Vintage Paw
G8 - mellowmoose 
nopictures! - boskysquelch
ha! -boskysquelch
Hands Off Foxy - exosculate
Dont Walk! - Barking_Mad
"Gerr off my land!" - Barking_Mad

thumbnails were a bit tricky this month, hey?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 2, 2006)

Iemanja said:
			
		

> thumbnails were a bit tricky this month, hey?




Nah!


----------



## suzi (Aug 2, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.



I don't know anyone on here at all, so am completely unbiased, i only vote for the ones i like and don't comment on anything else. It's nice to see creativity in any form, amateur or otherwise. Also, i only log in every so often so have no idea of the friendships between anyone on here. 

Suzi


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 2, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> 
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> 
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.



I don't know anyone I've voted for and I know people who I didn't vote for so ner ner


----------



## Pieface (Aug 2, 2006)

My first vote - since I've been told about your complicated system   In order of preference with some (wanky) thoughts.

1.) *Vintage Paw - Spike.*
I like the juxtaposition of the sky, the plant and the aggressive fencing.  It looks like its trying to cut you off from the sky - which is impossible of course.  Shows futility in trying to forbid something that is everywhere.  There were a few that had this theme (for me) but I think it's the most beautiful photo.

2.) *Alice in Wonderland - Nina*
I love the olde worlde key - exactly the type that Alice would have used I reckon!  And the perspective too - it's really acute (??) and zooms off into the distance like it's taking you somewhere - Alice's forbidden world, whatever's behind the door !!

3.) *Hands Off - exosculate*
It's cheeky, and damn sexy and neither of them look like they give a fuck.  There's lots forbidden here - me from their world, from them - they have a fuck off attitude that keeps anyone out.

And my favourite one is actually bosky's squashed gull - beautiful colours, looks like you've done it yourself to make it echo the 2d of the picture.  It's actually quite a funny photo but I don't think it related to the theme at all - sorry.

( I can't see pbase at work for some reason so those were out)


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks fer that PieEye...quality post..and I'll comeback and explain why later...gorra get out now or I'll never get anything done in RL t'day.


----------



## mellowmoose (Aug 2, 2006)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> Thanks Desbo, Nina and MellowMoose (and thanks for the Flickr comments MM ... Mellowmoose - G8 is GR8



Thank you thank you. I love you 




			
				Nina said:
			
		

> mellowmoose, you're far too clever...


Thank you thank you. I love you too 




			
				Skim said:
			
		

> I voted for Mellowmoose .... without having any idea who those posters are ...


.
Thank you thank you. Lots of love to you too 

In all honesty i never expected to get any votes. I must dust off my photos and start entering them in more competitions  

I think its time to replace my slr with a dslr


----------



## portman (Aug 2, 2006)

My votes in order of preference are as follows:

1 - "voyeur" by Nina
2 - "We may Eat of the Fruit" by foamy
3 - "No room at the Inn" by the fuse

Cheers,
Dave

PS - has a theme been sorted out for August yet?


----------



## alef (Aug 2, 2006)

portman said:
			
		

> PS - has a theme been sorted out for August yet?



It's chosen by the winner of July, that's the prize... so you'll have to wait a few days.


----------



## Robster970 (Aug 2, 2006)

Has somebody pm'ed mauvais about his site being down yet?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Boskysquelch for going the extra mile when the links site went down.  That was over and above the call of duty, especially as you are a volunteer.  

Where's mauvais?

EDITED TO ADD The thumbnails site is up and running as I write this (17:15, 2-08)


----------



## mauvais (Aug 2, 2006)

Whoops  

Noone, even the three thousand supposed users of the site, actually told me  It went down about 4.30am I reckon, I've been at work all day. Sorry about that.

Edit: cheers to Squelch for the workaround! Kudos and that! Won't 'appen again, I promises


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 2, 2006)

Good_oh...I'll jus delete the Album I jus built fer_it then then!  


*grrrrrrrr......


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> oi_oi...dunno what's happening with the Thumbies..but I'm sure mavis will return things to normal asap...but in the meantime you can use the Oldie Fashionedie Methodie of looking at the original links that people posted innit???!!!!



I would do that mr bosky sir, but I have about 2 seconds free time this week


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I would do that mr bosky sir, but I have about 2 seconds free time this week



You've been given them Thumbies back now_now!  

http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

I wish you wouldn't keep poking your tongue out at me like that  

will have to do it later, off to see fuerzabruta again tonight


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2006)

thinks mauvais should loos all vote s/he got as thumnails site was down


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 2, 2006)

Usual wide range of talent which you could barely fit a beermat between. 

Voyeur - Nina
Entry 2 - Vintage Paw
No means no - hiccup


----------



## twister (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> what I find a little unneccessary in a comp that is purely for fun is when a few people slyly imply that pics are shit - maybe they are, but people like me that just snap away and don't have brilliant ideas can be put off. which I think is a shame, cos I like to see all the entries, regardless of inspiration/techniques.



if you're refering to my comments at all then I apologise.   was just thinking out loud I guess & I don't consider myself a good photographer really, just enjoy taking pictures. You're right of course, the competition shouldn't be for the good and the great it should be for everyone that wants take part in it


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2006)

thefuse said:
			
		

> completely agree with that too.



If my work was shit I would want people to tell me so.


----------



## Firky (Aug 2, 2006)

If push comes to shove I can use my site to host the thumbs...


----------



## Dhimmi (Aug 2, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm not voting
> I'm not entering this competition anymore
> People just vote for their mates - its far too mired in nepotism to be taken seriously as a competition. It should be called _the vote for your mates competition_.



Nonsense, I vote for the pictures I like most which capture the competition theme. Sometimes they're by u75ers who I vaguely know and others not. When I've got around to entering the few votes I've attracted have been from the same mix. You're confusing this with Eurovision.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 2, 2006)

twister said:
			
		

> if you're refering to my comments at all then I apologise.   was just thinking out loud I guess & I don't consider myself a good photographer really, just enjoy taking pictures. You're right of course, the competition shouldn't be for the good and the great it should be for everyone that wants take part in it



you must be feeling guilty, I'd not seen your comment


----------



## mauvais (Aug 2, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> thinks mauvais should loos all vote s/he got as thumnails site was down


Yeah, me too! Punish... her...


----------



## cybertect (Aug 3, 2006)

1. Entry 3 - Vintage Paw
2. Forbidden Happiness - thedyslexic1
3. Bootleg video - blackadder

4. Na na na do do- Albania
5. Kao srebren vir - Croatia
6. Novi gasovod kroz Srbiju - Serbia


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> If my work was shit I would want people to tell me so.


I totally disagree as beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
One of the comments i think people are referring to was TP saying something like 'all the rest were shit' a month or two ago. 
Personally I thought it made her sound ignorant.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 3, 2006)

burn her  

Thing is were is your photos TP of this month.  If you think they all shit were you take on Forbidden!

I enter photos for myself


----------



## Rollem (Aug 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> If my work was shit I would want people to tell me so.


thing is, some people posting up their photos dont see them as "work", just as a bit of fun

weird concept that it is...


----------



## mellowmoose (Aug 3, 2006)

Rollem said:
			
		

> thing is, some people posting up their photos dont see them as "work", just as a bit of fun
> 
> weird concept that it is...



thats the way i see my pics - i enjoy taking them. they give me pleasure. So I carry on and inflict them on others occasionally  

id call em work if someone was paying me for them tho


----------



## Nina (Aug 3, 2006)

It's only a worry when people don't enter because they are afraid of the comments.

There is a difference between constructive criticism and saying something is shit....


----------



## lobster (Aug 3, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> It's only a worry when people don't enter because they are afraid of the comments.
> 
> There is a difference between constructive criticism and saying something is shit....



when is the winner anouced


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 3, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> when is the winner anouced



tommorow after Skim has counted the votes.


----------



## lobster (Aug 3, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> tommorow after Skim has counted the votes.



ive never seen votes, even on public ones,


----------



## Nina (Aug 3, 2006)

lobster said:
			
		

> ive never seen votes, even on public ones,



eh?


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 3, 2006)

*fer lobsta_bwoi*




			
				hiccup said:
			
		

> 2) 0 - lobster - Finding beauty in the mundane



what you on about ya big_clawed __muppet_!?


----------



## The Pious Pawn (Aug 3, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> If my work was shit I would want people to tell me so.




Your works shit .


----------



## alef (Aug 3, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> tommorow after Skim has counted the votes.



Skim's winning belly was back in May (although her bump is even bigger now!). Nina's flower was the most recent win.

Nina, are you OK for counting the votes?


----------



## Nina (Aug 3, 2006)

yup.

Tomorrow morning...


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 3, 2006)

alef said:
			
		

> Skim's winning belly was back in May (although her bump is even bigger now!).



I jus assumed she'd be Mum frum now on innit?


----------



## Descartes (Aug 3, 2006)

In asking for an opinion, the need to have a constructive comments, not just Ohh that's shite... but it's shite because the ... and an explanation..  and that's the difficult part.. 

You will always get the jokers, and the envious, the .. and the list goes on.. but if you are satisfied and believe you have tried to capture the essence of the title...  that's the nice part.


----------



## Skim (Aug 4, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> tommorow after Skim has counted the votes.



I don't _do _ numbers, bosky 

I can't add up. My brain's gone all funny


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 4, 2006)

1.Forbidden Happiness - thedyslexic1
2.Access Denied - hiccup
3.no smoking - BiddlyBee

the reasons ::: effort.

Actually there are quite a few in the same crtiteria I give pickees for this comp or for other reasons I apply to imagery that satisfies meh. So bravo all.

As for all the other _shite_...if you don't like it then you dunt have to be here...and you may or may not realise it but *We* have been here and there before.... and guess what?

IT STILL GOES OOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!!!!! 


I think the phrase is..._get over yerself!_ 


ps Skim n Co...ha!


----------



## Pavlik (Aug 4, 2006)

two questions for bosky;
1. Isnt voting for three days only? 
and
2. what is 'all the other shite?'


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 4, 2006)

Pavlik said:
			
		

> two questions for bosky;
> 1. Isnt voting for three days only?
> and
> 2. what is 'all the other shite?'



1. yes...but I'm sssspshhhll!  ,, if they dunt count it dunt matter*
2. the waffle about voting for friends, ways to critique etc*  

*....it's only the U75 Photie Comp ffs!


----------



## Nina (Aug 4, 2006)

Right, If you haven't voted by now then tough fucken luck. 

I is starting the counting now. Maths is not my strong point so feel free to contest.

Be right back, see you after the break....


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## Nina (Aug 4, 2006)

RIGHT

It's been tricky 'cos me and tp kinda fucked things up by just saying 'I'll vote for all of her's' so I counted these as 3 points for the first entered and 2 points for the 2nd entry and 1 point for the 3rd entry. Seemed the fairest way to do it. (if that makes sense to any brain apart from mine.... )

ANYHOW

WINNER OF FORBIDDEN IS:

Vintage Paw - Entry 3, with 25 points 
http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/40.jpg.html

No fucken surprise there. AMAZING PHOTOGRAPHER LADY   

2nd is ME  with Voyeur 16 points

and joint 3rd is Mellowmoose with G8 and Vintage Paw again with entry 2 both with 13 points.

Well done everyone.

So Vintage, looking forward to next month's theme since you is one creaTive bod, it should be a gud 'un


----------



## Nina (Aug 4, 2006)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Here you go



I used my BRAIN


----------



## alef (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats, Vintage Paw! Always best when there's a new winner. And since you've won by a small landslide there's no need for a recount.

An update of the winner's gallery should be on the way...


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Good theam (Forbidden) 

good stuff

well done Vintage Paw   image


----------



## Nina (Aug 4, 2006)

Out of interest VP, I'd love to know where the winning shot was taken...


----------



## mellowmoose (Aug 4, 2006)

well done VP for coming first, outstanding shot. 

And Nina for coming second. Well done. great shot. great theme.

And thanks for voting for me folks. Took me by surprise


----------



## exosculate (Aug 4, 2006)

...........

:d :d :d


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 4, 2006)

exosculate said:
			
		

> ...........
> 
> :d :d :d



dunt worry about_it matey...see you next month!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats vintage paw - lovely shot 

Cheers for the thumbnails, hiccup, mauvis & bosk 

What's the new topic eh?


----------



## Skim (Aug 4, 2006)

Congrats, VP


----------



## boskysquelch (Aug 4, 2006)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> What's the new topic eh?



_*BUMP*_

yeah get_on wiv it!!!!  

ps congrats blahblahblah...


----------



## portman (Aug 4, 2006)

Nina said:
			
		

> ...WINNER OF FORBIDDEN IS:
> 
> Vintage Paw - Entry 3, with 25 points
> http://photo.wapoc.com/hidden/urban75/july06/40.jpg.html
> ...



Congratulations Vintage Paw on the winning entry. A stunningly simple but effective shot with good use of colour. Being a fan of black and white myself, I would most likely have produced a monochrome image from that kind of subject matter - however, there are times when the colour in one element of the composition dictates otherwise, this was one of them.

Nina, well done on coming second with Voyeur. A very subtle and imaginatively suggestive shot - really loved this one.

Looking forward to the August theme. Being new to this section of U75, I have been impressed with the range and quality of the work I've seen - a lot more imaginative than most of the other photographic forums I've been on.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2006)

Holy poop! I forgot about this   Thanks everyone!!!

Oh I've got to think of a theme. Someone kindly pm'd me the previous themes so I'll get my thinking hat on and be back in a bit with a new theme. 

Where do I post it - do I start the new thread???

hehehe - I'm well chuffed! Congrats to everyone else on some seriously cool shots  

(Dave - I originally turned it b/w but at the request of someone else had a go in colour - glad I did. I've got it printed at home, it looks well cool!)

(Nina - taken down a nasty little back road in Stoke on Easter Sunday).

Right, I'll be back shortly with the new theme.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulation Vintage Paw that certainly is a classic picture.  

Hocus


----------



## Nina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oops, forgot to say big thank you to Hiccup for doing the thumbs and stuff for me.

You're a diamond


----------

